# Please help me..................I am so confused.



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

It is the worst decision we have to make for us. For them it is the kindest. I'm sorry you have to make it, but a gentle passing is always preferable. It seems like in your heart you know it is time. 16 years is a wonderful testament to your love. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you,
I am just i don't know I don't want to do it too soon, but I don't want to do it too late either. She looks at me with her cute little face and wags her tail, and I think maybe I should wait, and then I hear her bark and bark, and can't do what she would like and I think it is time.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Please I need some support........*

Duplicate post


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry...it's such a terribly difficult decision to make. You know that 16 is amazing for a Golden...you've obviously taken wonderful care of her.

I think you know in your heart what the answer is. You've always done what's best for her and now is the hardest one of all. You're absolutely right that bloat would be a terrible way for such a good dog to leave.

Maybe give yourself today to think about it and give her the best day ever?

Many of us here have made this decision too many times and it never gets any easier. You are among friends.

Sending you and Sadie a hug.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry; I've been in that position before and nobody knows when the time is right but you. 16 years is a good long time for any dog to live, especially a Golden, and it sounds like you love your girl to the heavens and back. I can't tell you what to do but I wish you some peace of mind and would remind you that you are not alone. Sending virtual hugs and support.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I responded to your other thread, but wanted to say this. I have made this decision six times in the last ten years and the only one I really regret is the one I left later than I should have. I had just lost two other dogs and I waited longer than I should have for my third old dog just because I didn't think I could bear it and he wasn't actively suffering. But he deserved better from me.

There's a saying about this, "Better a week too early than a day too late" and it's true. 

My heart goes out to you at this hard time.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

This is truly the greatest gift we can give our dogs, is to release them from their suffering. It is so hard too it can feel like we ourselves are dying. Please knkw that you are not alone with this pain and difficulty and that your love for sweet Sadie will carry with you both forever.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

I just can't stop crying, and I know it is better for her, but so hard to do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are faced with making this decision for Sadie.
You have been blessed with 16 wonderful and amazing years with her. 

It is the most difficult decision I have ever made and the hardest thing I have ever had to do. I too have been through it many times, more than I wish. It never gets any easier, I wasn't as prepared as I thought I was either. 

I have waited too long also with a few of my dogs which I have regretted and vowed not to do it again. It was unbearable for me the thought of them no longer being in my life, but it was even more unbearable to see them suffering, in pain or not having the quality of life they once did. This was how I knew it was time, plus each of mine have also let me know. 

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Is this the first time you've been through this? The first one is the worst because it's all unknown and you don't know that you will eventually get to a place where you won't hurt all of the time.

Let yourself cry. It's what we do when our hearts break. Do you have someone there to lean on?

Sending a hug.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Whirlwind, 
I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Sadie. I know exactly how you feel and how scary and uncertain things are. One minute when you are objectively looking at things, it seems like the best thing to do is to help her on her way to Rainbow Bridge, and then a bit later she is looking at you and wagging her tail and you wonder what should I do? Is this enough of life? I just went through the same thing with my Merry, I'm not an expert, but perhaps it helps to know that others have been there and felt just like you do now.

"* I don't want to do it too soon, but I don't want to do it too late either."*

Honestly, I don't think it's possible to get it exactly right. What seems to be too soon to one person is too late to another. You love her and you'll do the best you can and that will be exactly right. Sending prayers for strength, and love for you and your Sadie. xoxo


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry - it is a hard decision to make. I had to make it a couple of times not too long ago. 
But it is the last act of love we can give our furry kids when they are suffering. 
It is hard, I know and guilt sets in afterwards but guilt also sets in regardless, it is part of grieving. 

You and your girl are in my thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Whirlwind123-I merged your threads together so you would have all your replies in the same thread.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

When I had to make the decision for my Allie Bean I felt just like you are feeling. I wondered if it was too soon but I knew in my heart it was the time. She couldn't get up when she was laying down, she cried at night and I could see in her eyes she wasn't happy anymore and that she was in pain. It was the hardest day of my life when my vet came and I almost told her I couldn't do it, but Allie needed me to help her cross no matter how hard it was for me. I don't regret my decision but its still a very hard one to make when we love them so much. Someone once told me that I was not doing it to her I was doing it for her. Praying for you during this hard time.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear Whirlwind....please know that most of us here know, that right now you feel like your heart is being ripped out of your chest. We never forget that feeling and at least for me, never get over it, yet learn to live with it.

As KKaren said, I agree that we never really know what the absolute "right time" is. 

When I had to make that decision for my dear Yaichi, I probably waited too long, however in my case there was an original misdiagnosis not identified as hemangio and because hope burns eternal for a miracle, we get a wag and smile, we keep hoping that something magical will happen. 

Only you know your precious Sadie after 16 wonderful years with her. Only you know if she has more good moments than bad moments and how the scale weighs in on that relative to the quality of her life. 

I can tell how much you love her and how excruciating this time and decision is for you. Follow your heart ...because of your love for her, your heart will guide you in your decision, even though it is breaking.

Sending you & Sadie love and support.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

For now just let yourself cry. As overwhelning as it feels it is a release. The pain will slowly pass and the joyful memories will rise. Just be careful nkw to take care of yourself. Eat well, drink fluids, and get a bit of exercise. Try to get good sleep too even as hard as it may be.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

We had to put our BLondie many years ago , and it was a terrible experience, it was a emergency she had a brain aneurism we had to take her to a emergency hospital, the vet gave her a shot and after she started screaming and thrashing, he then took her in another room and brought her back out after she passed, it was terrible. I know our vet explained how she does it and I know it will be different but I just keep thinking of that., my husband is with me but he is as upset as I am...................


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

I appreciate so much all of your kind and words of understanding. If really means so much to me.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

The methods have improved greatly since then, but if it helps, by all means ask what you can expect during the process, if it would help you be less anxious. The vet I worked for would premedicate the pet, which would cause them to relax enough to go sleep with their family there. She would then administer the final injection and let the family stay with their pet as long as they needed.

It was very peaceful that way for everyone. 

I wish her a gentle and peaceful passing. I'm sorry, honey, I really am.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

That is how the vet explained it to me. They would sedate her first and then give her the final injection while we are with her.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So she will fall asleep in your arms, the way she has for so many fortunate years, and then she will be set free.

Given the sad truth that everything has to die, that's an ending I would wish for all good beings, both animal and human.

We're here for you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for what you're going through. I am holding your family, and Sadie in my heart.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

All of you are so kind, you are helping me so much. I can't thank you enough


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

whirlwind123 said:


> We had to put our BLondie many years ago , and it was a terrible experience, it was a emergency she had a brain aneurism we had to take her to a emergency hospital, the vet gave her a shot and after she started screaming and thrashing, he then took her in another room and brought her back out after she passed, it was terrible. I know our vet explained how she does it and I know it will be different but I just keep thinking of that., my husband is with me but he is as upset as I am...................


I am so sorry for the pain you are experiencing. Dogs are just love in its purest form. I'm also sorry to read about Blondie's passing. Our Murphy too thrashed before passing. It made a traumatic event even worse. I'm glad your current vet plans to administer a sedative first. I would recommend that to everyone.

I was amazed by the support we found when we lost Murphy. No one said, "He was just a dog." Two grown men told us they never want to go through that loss again. Everyone we shared with expressed understanding how painful it was. Every day gets a little better. It helped for me in thinking grief isn't a straight path. Some days are still pretty awful and then others we laugh over silly things he used to do.

My thoughts are with you during this sad time.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your girl. Wow 16 years is an amazing life that you shared together. I lost my boy 2 months ago and the first few days I wondered how on Earth I could possibly live without him in it. Like the others have shared, the hardest part is making the best decision for your girl. The pain will lessen and you will get through it and we are all here to support you.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Sadie*

Sadie is at peace now.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, sweetie, you are so brave.

You have done the right thing, the hardest thing, and she now lives on in your heart and your memories where you can never lose her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

whirlwind123 said:


> Sadie is at peace now.


Whirlwind123, I am so very sorry to read this. 

It is never easy to set them free of their pain and suffering, but it is the most unselfish thing we can do for our beloved goldens although it breaks our heart. 

I believe Sadie is whole again, running free, playing hard as she once did when she was a pup.

My bridge boy and all the other Goldens who have passed before her, were waiting for Sadie to arrive. They welcomed her with open paws, showed her around and there was a big celebration in honor of her arrival. 

Sadie will always be with you, she will live forever in your heart and she will always be a part of you. The day will come when you will be reunited together. 

My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so sorry you must have this heartache now, so many of us know and understand the depth of that pain, truly, but I am also glad you have been so brave and loving to give her this final gift, the biggest gift any of us can give our beloved Goldens, that of peace and a passing surrounded with love and not a day too late. It's so very hard to both judge that and attempt that judgement ...but you have ...and your beautiful girl will be running free now in eternal peace and light with all our Goldens who have passed before her.
This board is a wonderful place, the kind members here have got me and are getting me through some very worrying times. We are here for you. Anytime.
May your tears turn to smiles at the memories of the wonderful life you shared, in the passage of time. X


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry you have to go through the sorrow, but you are right - she is at peace. Godspeed Sadie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Whirlwind123-,_* when you are ready,*_ if you would like to post a tribute to your precious Sadie either in this thread or in the Rainbow Bridge section, we'd all love to hear about her and see pictures of your precious girl. 

You may find it to be helpful, therapeutic. It was very helpful for me when I had to say good bye to my boy. It was if it was the first steps in the healing process. 

We share you pain, loss and sorrow, and we are here for you when you need us


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sadie.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Praying for your peace. Thank you for loving her enough to set her free of her body. You did the right thing.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

You set her free because of your love for her. I know its a hard thing to do and I feel your pain. I am sorry for the loss of your Sadie. Hugs!!! I bet Allie Bean was there to great her with that old golden charm. Till we meet them again our girl are safe in the arms of our Lord.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking of you knowing how very much it hurts to have said good bye especially as you had so very many wonderful years together.

We would love to see some pics of your beautiful Sadie when you are up to it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry you had to make the decision, but we know you loved her enough to let her be at peace.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

I will post some pictures soon, I have to find out how., and I will tell you the story of how Sadie came to be ours......................


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You gave Sadie the incredible gift of love for so many years, and as your final act of love to her as well. 16 years is a wonderfully long life on Earth for a golden. You will see her again one day. I'm one who believes they're higher spiritual forms than humans. Sadie lives, just not in the body that served her so well for 16 years.

We'd love to see pictures of Sadie and hear some stories about her when you're up to it. People from around the world know about her now. 

There are two ways to post pictures, but use this one to start with since it's the easiest:

- Click the "Go Advanced" button below the text box. 
- Scroll down below the text box once you've done that
- You'll see a "Manage Attachments" button. Click it.
- Choose the photos from your computer then click "Upload"

Our hearts go out to you. Know you're among people who care


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss and hope you will find peace in your decision. It was the kindest one to make.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

whirlwind123 said:


> I will post some pictures soon, I have to find out how., and I will tell you the story of how Sadie came to be ours......................


I believe there is a link under the FAQ tab to explain loading photos. I am so glad that you will stick around and tell us about her and some of her good stories. I think it helps to talk with people who have been down a similar road. Looking forward to seeing her pictures...


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How are you doing? I'm so very sorry. What a great thing you did. So unselfish!! Sending you many hugs.


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Sadie*

Here are a few pictures of my Sadie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sadie was beautiful


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Here is another one .*

Beautiful Sadie


----------



## whirlwind123 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Missed so much...............*

She was the most gentle dog...............So missed


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a sweetheart. Sending you a hug.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------

